# Training in Tampa



## jdp2134

Leaving Dover DE soon (the only thing i will miss about this horrible state is the dog training lol) and need to find a good dog trainer in the Tampa Bay/St. Pete/Clearwater etc. area. 

I currently train for PPD/PSA/Real World type work and want to hook up with a good knowledgeable trainer. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## bergwanderkennels

Ivan Balabanov is in Plant city. 

http://www.thedoghousellc.com/


----------



## JKlatsky

David Cobb is also in Plant City with a USA club, not sure though that they do any of the PPD stuff...you'd have to ask.


----------



## jdp2134

PPD is just what i do now. I have no hang ups about a great club that throws pressure on a dog and play and prey on a dog when it is warranted


----------



## Betty

Nora (CAINGSD) on this board has trained in the Tampa, Clearwater area for several years and might be a good contact person for local training. Angela W of this board same thing!


----------



## CainGSD

We have a busy USA club in Plant City. Justin mentioned our excellent helper, David Cobb. Please feel free to contact them or I would be happy to forward your contact info to them.

Club is Tampa Bay Working Dog Club, contact David or Cindy Cobb.


----------



## angelaw

I know Ivan used to do Mondio, French Ring stuff. Don't know if he still does. David is an excellent helper, met him up at Amanda's a few months ago. Don't know if he does PPD but def. a good decoy.


----------



## jdp2134

thanks for all your help


----------

